

I'm sad because you don't upgrade your browser! - Aldo_MX
http://www.internetexplorertan.com/home

======
Aldo_MX
If you spoof your user agent, or use IE11, you don't get redirected to the
"crying" page (the page uses 301 redirection BTW).

    
    
      Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.3; Trident/7.0; rv:11.0) like Gecko
    

Also worth noting, an excerpt from the IE blog[1]:

    
    
      Obviously, maintaining Compatibility View Lists requires a significant investment
      on the part of the IE team—resources which could be used to implement more
      new standards, performance improvements, etc. Please please please: use
      feature detection rather than User-Agent sniffing.
    

If the IE team doesn't want people to use UA sniffing, they should teach by
example.

[1]:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ieinternals/archive/2013/09/21/inter...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ieinternals/archive/2013/09/21/internet-
explorer-11-user-agent-string-ua-string-sniffing-compatibility-with-gecko-
webkit.aspx)

